# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Xenias

## André Nunes

oi ,  pago 10 euros para quem me enviar xénias por correio!  é que , aki em olhao nao tem nenhuma loja de corais, e eu vejo muita gente dizer que ja tem ate pragas de xenias e tal.. assim eu pago 10 euros aque quizer enviar por correio.  Posso pagar por transferencia bancaria, etc...
hehehe

----------


## NunoAlexandre

vem a albufeira que eu eu te dou  :Pracima:

----------

